# Easter holidays..



## Capt Lightning (Apr 8, 2022)

Different areas in the UK often have holidays (vacations)  at different times.  When I was at school, the Easter holiday used to be one week either side of Easter, so it changed every year.  This arrangement was common in England.  In Scotland, however, the Spring holiday is generally at the end of the spring term, so does not necessarily coincide with Easter.  This year, the schools are closed for the two weeks preceding Good Friday , with the pupils returning on Easter Monday.

How much holiday do schools have in your area?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 8, 2022)

Capt Lightning said:


> Different areas in the UK often have holidays (vacations)  at different times.  When I was at school, the Easter holiday used to be one week either side of Easter, so it changed every year.  This arrangement was common in England.  In Scotland, however, the Spring holiday is generally at the end of the spring term, so does not necessarily coincide with Easter.  This year, the schools are closed for the two weeks preceding Good Friday , with the pupils returning on Easter Monday.
> 
> How much holiday do schools have in your area?


I remember the school holidays very well when I was at school in Scotland.. the holidays were a different date to those in England and they still are today. In summer we'd come off on holiday in June.. the English kids in July.. we'd return in August the other kids in September... We certainly didn't have as many holidays or ''inset day's''..(the  latter was unknown when I was at school).. as they have today.

Here   in my county ( some counties in England have different dates) , the kids broke up for Easter on the 1st of April.. that was their last day at school..and they don't return until the 18th, the day after Easter Sunday

Half term  holiday will be the 27th of May - 5th June

Summer holiday will be from the  22nd July - 1st September

Autumn Half term holiday - 21st October - 31st October..

Christmas holiday- 21st December - 4th January '23

Then they'll have Spring half term holiday in 2023.. from the 10th of Feb - 19th Feb



Wayyy too many holidays in my opinion... given that unlike us they only go to school for 6 hours a day now..


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 8, 2022)

It varies but this is for the city where I live.

School HolidaysStartsFinishesMid Winter Break21 Feb 2022 (Mon)25 Feb 2022 (Fri)Spring Break*11 Apr 2022(Mon)**15 Apr 2022*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 8, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> It varies but this is for the city where I live.
> 
> School HolidaysStartsFinishesMid Winter Break21 Feb 2022 (Mon)25 Feb 2022 (Fri)Spring Break*11 Apr 2022(Mon)**15 Apr 2022*


where's the summer break and Christmas break Bea ?


----------



## jujube (Apr 8, 2022)

We always had Good Friday and the following week off from school.


----------



## MickaC (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## Ronni (Apr 13, 2022)

This is for Davidson county Nashville Tn


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2022)

Ronni said:


> This is for Davidson county Nashville Tn
> View attachment 217165


kids get 3 months off school in summer ?..wow!!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 13, 2022)

There doesn't seem to be a half-term break in the winter or spring terms.  No mention of "in service" or other occasional days,  so the actual time spent in school may not be much different to anywhere else.

Aberdeenshire...

Term 1​
16th August 2021 - in-service day
17th August 2021 - start of term 1
15th October 2021 - end of term 1
18th to 29th October 2021 - October holiday
Additionally, some schools are off during term 1 due to local holidays.

Term 2​
1st November 2021 - start of term 2
18th November 2021 to 19th November 2021 - in-service days
21st December 2021 - end of term 2
22nd December 2021 to 4th January 2022 - Christmas holiday
Additionally, some schools are off during term 2 due to local holidays.

Term 3​
5th January 2022 - start of term 3
14th February 2022 - mid term holiday
15th February 2022 to 16th February 2022 - in-service days
1st April 2022 - end of term 3
4th to 15th April 2022 - spring holiday
Additionally, some schools are off during term 3 due to local holidays.

Term 4​
18th April 2022 - start of term 4
2nd June 2022 - May Day holiday (moved from May)
3rd June 2022 - Queen's Platinum Jubilee holiday
1st July 2022 - end of term 4
4th July to 19th August 2022 - summer holiday
Additionally, some schools are off during term 4 due to local holidays.

Local holidays are single day holidays that vary from town to town.


----------



## MickaC (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## Ronni (Apr 14, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> kids get 3 months off school in summer ?..wow!!


Yeah. Different parts of the country have slightly different time frames. E.G. Los Angeles schools let out in June and come back in September.

I remember when I was going to school in Australia. Because the seasons are reversed there, our long summer break came over Christmas!


----------



## MickaC (Apr 16, 2022)

Have a great EASTER Saturday.


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 20, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> kids get 3 months off school in summer ?..wow!!


Doesn't all schools


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 20, 2022)

Ronni said:


> Yeah. Different parts of the country have slightly different time frames. E.G. Los Angeles schools let out in June and come back in September.
> 
> I remember when I was going to school in Australia. Because the seasons are reversed there, our long summer break came over Christmas!


This is a real confusing time frame weather wise of Australia 
How in the world is xmas?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 21, 2022)

Autumn72 said:


> Doesn't all schools


Not in the UK, they get 6 weeks in summer, and that's more than enough


----------



## Ronni (Apr 21, 2022)

Autumn72 said:


> This is a real confusing time frame weather wise of Australia
> How in the world is xmas?


It was confusing in reverse when I came to the US

Christmas in West Australia, Perth, where I lived, was celebrated in the middle of summer. It was hot. Folks often celebrated on the beach. We did a few times.

We would alternately eat outside with fans blowing, or in the living room (we called it the lounge) the only room in the house with an air conditioner in the window.


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 21, 2022)

Thank you for your time to tell me a xmas on the beach!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 21, 2022)

Autumn72 said:


> Thank you for your time to tell me a xmas on the beach!


you can actually do the same in Spain..have Christmas on the beach . In Spain Christmas is in winter like the rest of Europe, but often it's hot enough to take Christmas dinner to the beach, we've done it a few times...


----------

